# Goat dosage



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a severely anemic goat. I was told on here that I can give him pig iron, but don't know the dosage. He weighs 11lbs.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm not sure. Bumping this up for you


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I am not sure how close pig iron is to Red cell for horses, but I have used Red cell very successfully for goats to treat anemia and as a vitamin /iron supplement. Dose 6cc per 100lbs orally, I do for a week, 10 days if no obvious improvement -then they should be fine. I mixed it with molasses and used a little pump bottle, just did a squirt in their moth each day -goats loved it, very easy way to give it too (get little travel empty lotion bottles at dollar store).

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't use pig iron either, but do use horse red cell at the rate mentioned above, 6 cc's per 100 lbs.

Always monitor the color, if at any time it gets to a safe Famancha level, stop, it doesn't have to be all the way back to dark pink, just safe. 
I do it for 7 days, 1 x a day, if it still isn't good in color, I do it once a week until safe.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Pig iron is injected 4 cc per 100# i believe. When using injectable iron..always have epi pen or epinephrine drawn up and ready or a large dose of benadryl as some goats are allergic to it. Be ready in advance. 
I too prefer red cell..


----------

